# More on Demon Lords



## BOZ (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, for the sake of this thread, I'm not talking about Lolth, Demogorgon, Orcus, or Graz'zt.  I'm not even talking about guys like Baphomet, Pazuzu, Juiblex, Yeeonghu, or the other well-known old school demon lords.

I'm focusing on the lesser known demon lords, the ones from that list in the old MM2, the ones from Planescape, the ones from Dungeon magazine, the name drops from the Demonomicon articles, and other more obscure ones.

There's a list that's been compiled at the canonfire wiki.  What I want to know is, does anyone know of any other D&D demon lords which are not on this list?

Did the listed minor demon lords have any other appearances which are not referenced on the list?  For the sake of argument, an "appearance" can even include an otherwise trivial name-drop, because many of these guys might have only been mentioned in one or two places.

I know it's fairly complete, but you know, people will still miss stuff from time to time, and then other people will catch ommissions, so it's good to ask again.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 18, 2011)

Not to nitpick BOZ, but haven't you...

...mentioned this...

...particular topic before?

For what it's worth, Alzrius is given a name-drop in the Planescape supplement _On Hallowed Ground_. There's also a magic item named after him in Polyhedron #135, the _flame amulet of Alzrius_ (by Erik Mona, no less!).


----------



## Severion (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Boz, have you tried "The Fantasy Gamer's Compendium" by Gamescience? Its "Book of Demons" section has 85 demons/infernal nobles listed by name with a short description.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 19, 2011)

Theres a number of them listed in The Nine Hells, Part I article from Dragon 75.

You have Nergal in your list and you even quote the article in a previous post.  But there are a few other Dukes of Hell and Greater Devils not on the Canonfire list from that article.

Here's one:

AMDUSCIAS (Duke of Hell)
FREQUENCY: Unique (very rare)
NO. APPEARING: 1
ARMOR CLASS: -2
MOVE: See below
HIT DICE: 92 hit points
% IN LAIR: 20%
TREASURE TYPE: See below
NO. OF ATTACKS: See below
DAMAGE/ATTACK: See below
SPECIAL ATTACKS: See below
SPECIAL DEFENSES: +2 or better
weapon to hit
MAGIC RESISTANCE: 65%
INTELLIGENCE: Exceptional
ALIGNMENT: Lawful evil
SIZE: See below
PSIONIC ABILITY: 216
	Attack/Defense Modes: All/all

Amduscias is a duke in the service of Tiamat, ruler of Avernus, and leads 29 companies of abishai. He is a being of long memory and cunning strategies. He can shape change at will into a dirty yellow unicorn with eyes of flame and a purple horn, a hawk-headed man (he usually wears dark red or black robes when in this form), or his favored form: a wolf with a prehensile, constricting serpent 's tail. He does not need, and does not wear, armor in any of his forms.

When in unicorn form, Amduscias attacks with his horn (acts as a sword of wounding, for 2-9 damage), or his hooves (2 per round, for 2-10 damage each). His maximum movement rate in this form is 18"; he can "bolt" from a standing start, and some say that when horses spook or gallop uncontrollably, it is because Amduscias has affected them.

In human-like form Amduscias has average dexterity, and two or three attacks (fists for 1-2 each and beak for 1-8, or weapon and beak). Amduscias is ambidextrous and can wield two weapons if they are small (e.g., daggers or darts). This devil has above average strength when in human-like form, and a long, curved beak somewhat like a hummingbird ?s in appearance. This beak is, however, terrifically strong and sharp. His move in this form is 12".

Amduscias prefers to fight in wolf form; his movement rate is 18", and he attacks with two raking foreclaws and his jaws, or his hind claws and tail. If in a position to do so, he can use all six of these attacks in a round, against as many targets. The claws do 3-12 damage each, the jaws 1-20, and the tail 1-10 constriction damage per round plus additional damage if Amduscias uses it to immerse a held victim in water, batter a victim against a rock, etc. The tail will loosen its grip if it is severed, or if it is dealt 17 points of damage in any single round or 26 points of damage over a succession of rounds.

Amduscias can change forms in one round (during which he can do nothing else except speak), and is restricted to the forms described. He can use the spell-like powers listed below, one at a time, once per round. Note that (as with other devils) verbal, somatic, and material components - as spell-casters on the Prime Material Plane know them - are not necessary. Amduscias' spell-like powers are: pyrotechnics, produce flume, fire shield (either version), detect invisibility, detect lie, read magic, locate object, dispel magic, telekinesis (5,000 g.p. maximum weight), find familiar (for another being; the familiar will be an imp), and faerie fire. Amduscias can cause fear (save vs. spell to avoid) in anyone within 3? he points at (but only one target per round). Once per day he can use a symbol of stunning.

Amduscias is sometimes called the "Reconciliator of Foes," because he is a skillful actor and negotiator, and Tiamat often employs him to mediate in disputes between devils or her kin. While in any of his forms, Amduscias can speak and understand perfectly any language (cf. tongues spell). When encountered, Amduscias will only have treasure with him if he is in his human-like form; if so, it may be of any type. Amduscias regenerates 2 hit points per round. He can summon (with a 70% chance of success) 1-3 abishai at will.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2011)

Catsclaw, that one is a devil rather than a demon.

Alzrius, this is a new take on an old theme.    Right now, I'm trying to nail down what we know about what demon lords appeared where, and all that, trying to be as complete as possible.  I've also decided to go down everything on the list, one at a time.

First of all, I started with all the demon lords we know of who are not in the index at the back of FC1.  The index was rather extensive and got just about everyone... but not quite everyone.  Some of them were left off on purpose, some were left off by mistake, some existed but maybe had not yet been nailed down as demon lords, and some were yet to be created.  So that yields the following list, which is as complete as I could get with the books I have:

Nql is the oldest of these forgotten demon lords.  He was mentioned in the 1976 supplement Eldritch Wizardry, in the "Codex of the Infinite Planes" entry on page 43. The Wizard Tzook recorded some information, although much of it appears only in fragments: "... so knowing both the secret and the spell which would unlock the Way to this horde of the Demon Prince Nql ..."  It's been speculated that he may not actually exist, or that "Nql" is possibly a fragment of another demon's name.  But you know how demons are, we may never know the real truth!  

Ereshkigel and Nergel were both included on the big list of demon lords on page 35 of the 1983 Monster Manual II, but I believe the designers of FC1 omitted them intentionally, most likely because they were named after real world deities instead of real world demons.  A demon named Nergal appeared in Gary Gygax's Gord novels, as a prince of "unlife".

Arlgolcheir was mentioned in Dragon #116 in Ed Greenwood's article "Rogue Stones and Gemjumping" (page 55).  He was said to have been desroyed by Laeral, with the aid of Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun and the mage Alduth of Neverwinter. He was further developed by Eric L Boyd in Dungeon #148 in the adventure "Wells of Darkness" as one of the powerful beings trapped in one of the wells.

Maelfesh was featured in Rose Estes' Greyhawk novels.  I haven't read any of these books, so I really can't tell you anything useful about him.

Zanassu the Spider Demon was first included in Empires of the Sands, where he is said to rule over the evil creatures of Spider Swamp, and he is given a full stat block and description on page 61. He was later reported in the book Demihuman Deities as having been slain by the drow god Selvetarm.

Gorion was mentioned in Dragon #139 (Nov 1988) in the "Lords & Legends" feature on page 18. His evil had spread over the southern portion of a land called Sard, until he was banished by a band of adventurers.

Miska the Wolf-Spider and the Queen of Chaos were first mentioned in the second edition 1989 Dungeon Master's Guide by David Cook, under the "Rod of Seven Parts" entry on page 91, and the Book of Artifacts also on page 91, but they weren't fully developed until the Rod of Seven Parts boxed set adventure in 1996.  Their backstory was further developed in the Age of Worms adventure path, and while they were both mentioned a few times in FC1, they were not included in the index in the back of the book.

Xazivort appeared in From the Ashes in 1992 on pages 91-96 of the Campaign Book in the adventure "The Sin Eater" by Carl Sargent. He is not to be confused with the xvart god, Raxivort, as he is a "powerful, unique tanar'ri" able to possess living beings; may not be an actual demon lord.

Lindyrm was mentioned in the Planescape adventure, The Deva Spark (1994) by Bill Slavicsek on pages 2-3 where it is revealed that the titular deva is seeking to uncover the demon lord's plans.

Kalphazor appeared as "A bitter old balor" in Dungeon #55 (Sept 1995), in the adventure "Umbra," page 19.  I'm not sure if he was an actual demon lord, or if someone just mistakenly added him to the Wikipedia list.

Yrsillar the Lord of the Nothing appeared in Dragon #277 (Nov 2000), detailed fully and statted on page 164 in the "Rogues Gallery" feature by Paul Kemp.

Lascer, Lord of the Shadow Shoal, first appeared in Dragon 297 (July 2002) on page 27 in the article "Sentinels of the Shoal" by James Jacobs, and received a full description in Dragon #359 in the "Demonomicon: Apocrypha".

Azuvidexus the Ravenous Maw appeared on the Wizards' website in a feature by James Jacobs called "The Crawling Jungle": Random Encounters: The Crawling Jungle    He later appeared as an awakened tyrannosaur who had absorbed the demon lords's evil and intellect, in the Demonomicon in Dragon #357

Malcanthet first appeared in Dungeon #112 and #124 in the Maure Castle sequels, and was featured in a big way in the Demonomicon series and FC1, so her absence in the index must just be an editorial error.  She could make a return in 4E if she were repurposed as something other than the Queen of the Succubi.

The Malgoth appeared in Dungeon #117 (Dec 2004) in the adventure "Touch of the Abyss", and was mentioned in FC1 p 125. This creature was destroyed by an alliance of demon lords, but now exists as a disembodied intelligence.  Erik Mona identified the Malgoth as a demon lord.

Ubothar appeared on the Wizards' website in an adventure by James Jacobs called "The Thunder Below": FREE Original Adventures: The Thunder Below (17th-level)  He was later mentioned in the Demonomicon in Dragon #349

Kizarvidexus the Horned Duke appeared in Dungeon #124 (July 2005) on page in the adventure "The Whispering Cairn" by Erik Mona, and Dungeon #128, and was detailed more in the adventure "Wells of Darkness" in Dungeon #148.  He slew one of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, and was in turn slain by another of them.

Ebulon was actually mentioned in Fiendish Codex I on page 138, as a former general of Graz'zt and one of the prisoners in the Wells of Darkness, but was not included in the index.

Mu-Tahn Laa played an important role in the adventure "The Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde" by David Noonan, first mentioned on page 3.

Veshvoriak was mentioned in Dragon #345 (July 2006) on page 31 in the Demonomicon of Iggwilv feature by James Jacobs as having been dumped in Kostchtchie's layer and having been kept alive, trapped in the ice. He was also mentioned in the Demonomicon book.

Chernovog the Green God was mentioned in the adventure Expedition to Castle Ravenloft (2006) by Burce Cordell and James Wyatt.

Vroth-Khun was mentioned as being banished from the Abyss and trapped in another realm, in the Demonomicon feature by James Jacobs in Dragon #349 (Nov 2006), page 31.

Xinivrae, an ancient foe of Malcanthet, and Sifkhu, a loumara lord described as being bonded with Malcanthet, were mentioned in the Demonomicon feature in Dragon #353 (March 2007) on page 27.

Zuregurex the Lord of the Drowned Dead was mentioned in the Demonomicon feature in Dragon #357 (July 2007), page 24

Cyndshyra of the Seven Torments, Felex'ja the Tiger King, Ixinix the Lord of Blackwater, Qij-na the Shattered, Rhindorz'zt the Black Prince, and Wejinhastala the Tempest allied with Ansitif to destroy the Malgoth, but they all assassinated or imprisoned each other; this is revealed in the article "Gazing Into the Abyss" by Eric Boyd in Dragon #357, page 67.

Rr'ikin'aka the King of Scorpions, and Ungulex were demon lords listed on page 66 as two of the several prisoners in the Wells of Darkness in the adventure of the same name by Eric Boyd in Dungeon #148 (July 2007).  Also, the demon lord Voroxid is mentioned on page 81 as one of the demons whose true names are listed in a copy of the Demonomicon of Iggwilv.

Sertrous the Prince of Heretics received his own chapter in the book Elder Evils, beginning on page 112.

Zivorgian the Lady of Ripe Carrion, said to be the daughter of Pale Night, was mentioned in the Demonomicon feature in Dragon #361.

Codricuhn was the first brand-new demon lord to get his own feature in the Demonomicon column in Dungeon #168.

Rimmon was mentioned in the fourth edition's Monster Manual 3 on page 15 as having been destroyed in the destruction of the god Amoth.

Oublivae was introduced in the 2010 book Demonomicon, where her full description and statistics are given on page 130, which also states that she slew Ugoreth.  Phraxas (who is apparently really just Anthraxus renamed) is likewise described in the book on page 134, having replaced Mydianchlarus (see also page 50); both were yugoloth lords in Planescape.


----------



## CapnVan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hacamuli (Dragon #42, p.8): Not necessarily a demon lord, he is a unique demon who serves as a messenger for Orcus.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2011)

Forgot about that one, thanks!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2011)

I think this one is also a demon lord?

Salis Thik is a demon that appears in the novel Abyssal Warriors (1996) by J. Robert King.


----------



## James Jacobs (Jun 20, 2011)

BOZ said:


> Malcanthet first appeared in Dungeon #112 and #124 in the Maure Castle sequels, and was featured in a big way in the Demonomicon series and FC1, so her absence in the index must just be an editorial error.




I can confirm that Malcanthet missing from that list is indeed nothing more than an editorial error.


----------



## CapnVan (Jun 20, 2011)

BOZ said:


> Forgot about that one, thanks!




Are you looking only for demon lords, or "might be demon lords"? There are several unique demons detailed in Van Richten's Guide to Fiends, for example, but they are clearly not lords. They might be considered "advanced" versions under 3.x, but...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 20, 2011)

If the demons are unique (and not just advanced versions of a type), I'll certainly take a look!  Who knows what they'd be considered under 4E rules, so it's worth looking into.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 21, 2011)

BOZ said:


> Catsclaw, that one is a devil rather than a demon




Duh... For some reason, I had my head in Devil-dom and I got my wires crossed.  I clicked the link to the canonfire wiki and saw Nergel and started assuming devils, since he was a minor duke and part of the "rabble of devilkin".  Is there a demon named Nergel and a devil named Nergal?

Though, looking at Nergal's description from the old Nine Hells article, he is described in 4e terms like a demon, more than a devil.

(not that 4e tropes are of much value in this discussion...  )


----------



## BOZ (Jun 22, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> Is there a demon named Nergel and a devil named Nergal?




Yep!  It happens from time to time.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2011)

Having gotten that big list out of the way (much bigger than I had expected), I'm going to have a look at the distinct "eras" of demon lords within the game.  We'll call this first one "In the Beginning".  Just prior to first edition AD&D, demons were introduced to the game, and they and their lords have remained a popular part of the game ever since.  In this era, the most well known demon lords were introduced by Gary Gygax, and were seen by some as little more than just powerful monsters to be defeated, even though they were really closer to being on the same level as the gods.  The main batch of demon lords were well described, and got plenty of playtime.

Orcus and Demogorgon were the first two demon lords in print, appearing first in Eldritch Wizardry (1976).  The following year, they appeared in the brand-new Monster Manual, along with Juiblex and Yeenoghu.  Lolth then appeared in the D-module series, Queen of the Demonweb Pits, and the Fiend Folio. In 1982, the roster of demon lords was expanded in the module The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth to include Baphomet, Fraz-Urb'luu, Graz'zt, Kostchtchie, and Pazuzu, who were all reprinted the next year in Monster Manual II.

Also, the list on page 35 of the Monster Manual II included a few dozen demon lord names, most of which were not detailed until many years later.  Zuggtmoy did appear soon after in the module Temple of Elemental Evil.  Dagon and Obox-ob got mentions in the Demonomicon of Iggwilv series before getting detailed with statistics in FC1.

That said, the rest have yet to receive anywhere near as much detail in official canon D&D sources as those listed above, although that has slowly started to improve over the past decade.

Astaroth is mentioned as having been killed and replaced in the second edition Forgotten Realms book, Powers & Pantheons (1997) on page 22. Astaroth was further described in Dragon #357 (July 2007), in the article "Gazing Into the Abyss" on page 68, and played a role in the 2007 Savage Tide adventure path in Dungeon magazine #148 in the adventure "Wells of Darkness" on page 66.

Verin appeared in the Planescape supplement Faces of Evil: The Fiends (1997) on page 62 and was also detailed in FC1 on page 119.

Munkir and Nekir are depicted on the cover of Living Greyhawk Journal #3 (Feb 2001) battling the god Azor'alq at the gates of Heaven.

Gresil was briefly mentioned in the article "Artifacts of Oerth: Instruments of the Gods", a 2002 article which ran in both Living Greyhawk Journal #10, and Dragon #294 (April 2002) on page 97, where it was mentioned that his library has "millions of texts".

Socothbenoth was mentioned briefly in Fraz-Urb'luu's entry in "The Demonimicon of Iggwilv" series in Dragon #333 (July 2005) on page 29, and in Malcanthet's entry in Dragon #353 (March 2007) on page 27, and his realm was described in Dragon #358 in F. Wesley Schneider's article "The River Styx" (Aug 2007) on page 68.

Ardat was mentioned briefly in Baphomet's entry in "The Demonimicon of Iggwilv" series in Dragon #341 (March 2006) on page 24, and then received a full description in the "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha" edition in Dragon #359 (Sept 2007) on page 47.

Several of these demon lords also got some more details in FC1: Aldinach and Baltazo (p 115), Mastiphal (p 117), Asima (p 133; also in Demonomicon p 50), Areex (p 138), Cabiri (p 138, also Dragon #357 p 68-69), Azael (p 146), and Bechard (p 147).

Ansitif was detailed in FC1 on page 137. He was described as a vestige in Dragon #357 (July 2007), in the article "Gazing Into the Abyss" on page 67-68.

Soneillon was mentioned in the web enhancement for FC1: Fiendish Codex I: The Lost Entries

Ahazu played a role in the 2007 Savage Tide adventure path in Dungeon magazine #143 in the adventure "Tides of Dread" (Feb 2007), and he played a significant role in #148 in the adventure "Wells of Darkness" (July 2007).

Abraxas, Ahrimanes, Alrunes, Anarazel, Azazel, Barbu, Bayemon, Charun, Eblis, Laraie, and Nocticula have yet to receive much coverage beyond the index in the back of FC1 aside from trivial name drops. Bayemon was mentioned in FC1 as having been one of the few beings to escape from the Wells of Darkness.

Aseroth and his realm of Soulfreeze were described in Demonomicon (2010) on page 78.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *catsclaw227*
> Is there a demon named Nergel and a devil named Nergal?





BOZ said:


> Yep!  It happens from time to time.



Has anyone ever seen them in the same room at the same time?


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2011)

They actually are the same guy, but when he wants to be the devil he wears glasses - fools people all the time!


----------



## BOZ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Gygax era ended in the mid-1980s, bringing about in turn an end to what you might call the "Golden Age" of the demon lords. The main players had been set, and in the minds of most die-hards (including the designers of FC1), the ones considered most important didn't really change over the years.  In the wake of his departure, other designers began introducing other demon lords over the remaining years of the game's first edition, and even more sparingly in the early days of second edition, in what we might call "The In-Between Time".  While some of them were mentioned in passing, the ones intended to be part of an adventure or a campaign followed the same ethic as those designed by Gygax in that they were given a good description and a full set of game statistics because, after all, heroic characters should want to fight and destroy these evil creatures!

Aside from those mentioned earlier which did not appear in the FC1 index, we have from this time period:

Kerzit made his debut in the adventure Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure (1984), where he is given statistics on page 27. Kerzit played an important role in Dungeon #112 in the sequel adventure "Maure Castle" (2004), with statistics on page 96-98.

Shami-Amourae debuted in Dungeon #5 (May/June 1987) in the adventure "The Stolen Power", where she is given statistics on page 27 and had the power of a demigoddess. In FC1, it is revealed on page 139 that she was imprisoned in the Wells of Darkness as a result of her war with Malcanthet. Her ultimate release from her prison is the goal of the adventure "The Wells of Darkness" in Dungeon #148 (2007).

Ilsidahur made his debut in Dungeon #10 (March/April 1988), in the adventure "The Shrine of Ilsidahur", which took place in an abandoned temple located in the Amedio Jungle in the World of Greyhawk campaign setting; his statistics appear on page 8. He is mentioned in FC1 on page 141, "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Demogorgon" in Dragon #357 (2007) on page 25, and in Demonomicon (2010) on page 70.

Eltab was first mentioned in Dreams of the Red Wizards (1988) on page 17, and appeared with game statistics in the Forgotten Realms boxed set Spellbound (1995) in the Monstrous Compendium booklet on page 5, and is fully detailed in Champions of Ruin (2005) on pages 130-135.

Arzial first appeared in the adventure "The Ruins of Nol-Daer" in Dungeon #13 (Sept/Oct 1988), where he is first mentioned on page 4.  He was also mentioned in "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Graz'zt" in Dragon #360 on page 18.

Sch'theraqpasstt was described in Dragon #151 (Nov 1989) in the article "The Ecology of the Yuan-Ti" on page 33, with statistics on page 34.

Siragle played a role in the adventure "Sleepless" in Dungeon #28 (March/April 1991), with his role in the adventure described on page 26, and his game statistics given on page 28. In FC1, Siragle is described as one of the few beings who is reported to have escaped from the Wells of Darkness on page 137.

Sess'Innek was introduced in Monstrous Mythology (1992) by Carl Sargent on page 98 with a full description on page 102, where he is described as both a god and a tanar'ri lord.  More information for him in the Forgotten Realms setting is provided in Serpent Kingdoms (2004), particularly on pages 41-44 and in the list on page 189.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 29, 2011)

BOZ said:


> Sch'theraqpasstt was described in Dragon #151 (Nov 1989) in the article "The Ecology of the Yuan-Ti" on page 33, with statistics on page 34.
> 
> Sess'Innek was introduced in Monstrous Mythology (1992) by Carl Sargent on page 98 with a full description on page 102, where he is described as both a god and a tanar'ri lord.  More information for him in the Forgotten Realms setting is provided in Serpent Kingdoms (2004), particularly on pages 41-44 and in the list on page 189.




Are either of these the one from the 3e Elder Evils? I vaguely remember from flipping through it in a store that it had a snake demon lord somehow connected to Yuan-Ti.


----------



## havard (Jun 29, 2011)

Assuming this is for D&D in general rather than Greyhawk, are you considering including any of the BECMI Immortals of Entropy?

Alphaks in particular comes to mind.

-Havard


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Voadam said:


> Are either of these the one from the 3e Elder Evils? I vaguely remember from flipping through it in a store that it had a snake demon lord somehow connected to Yuan-Ti.




Maybe?  I don't think so, but it's possible - I'd have to check that book.



havard said:


> Assuming this is for D&D in general rather than Greyhawk, are you considering including any of the BECMI Immortals of Entropy?




Not at this time, no.  I've got enough of them to work with already, without throwing in a whole other cosmology.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 5, 2011)

In the latter days of first edition AD&D, TSR was taking a lot of heat from the "angry mothers" of the world, so one of the things they did to lighten up their image was to dump things like demons from the game entirely.  However, players demanded the return of such elements to the game, so TSR thought of a way to bring them back: just rename them, and never again use the word "demon" as part of the game.  Initially these tanar'ri, as they were now called, didn't have anything like the demon lords to rule over them, and the balors were at the top of the ladder.  When the book Monster Mythology was printed in 1992, some familiar faces such as Demogorgon, Baphomet, Kostchtchie, Yeenoghu, and Juiblex returned, but this time as full-fledged gods.

This brings us to the era of Planescape.  Demon lords (now Abyssal lords) were fully returned to the game in the setting's second boxed set, Planes of Chaos in 1994, with Graz'zt and Pazrael (later revealed to be Pazuzu).  Fraz Urb luu and Zuggtmoy were also mentioned along the way, but didn't really appear in the setting in a big way.  Orcus was nowhere to be seen at first, having been deposed and reportedly killed, his name stricken from any recorded word; the mega-adventure Dead Gods brought him back to some semblance of life.  So, not only were all of the old familiar lords back in the game, but the setting's designers also introduced a number of new demon lords throughout the product line.  In first edition, demon lords usually had stat blocks so that player characters could combat them, but in Planescape most demon lords intentionally had no stat blocks because they were meant to menace the characters without being something that could be directly challenged by mortals.  Also, while most old school demon lords fit the mold of "conquer, destroy, corrupt, and oh yeah I have this one subject I am interested in", the Abyssal lords of the Planescape setting were usually quite unique in the approach they took to evil.

Abyssal lords introduced as part of the Planescape line include: 

Volisupula appears in Planes of Chaos (1994), in the "Chaos Adventures" booklet, on page 6-7 in the adventure "Wicked, Wicked Ways", where the tanar'ri lord becomes the victim of a theft at the hands of a githzerai while dwelling in Sigil.

Alzrius, Lissa'aere, and Vucarik were described in Hellbound: The Blood War (1996), in the booklet "The Dark of the War", on page 25-26.  Vucarik was mentioned in "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Graz'zt" in Dragon #360 on page 11.  A magic item called the "flame amulet of Alzrius" appeared in Polyhedron #135.

Thralhavoc was mentioned briefly in Hellbound: The Blood War in the "War Games" booklet on page 56, where he is said to have abandoned his layer.

Shaktari played in an important role in the adventure "Nemesis", by Christopher Perkins in Dungeon #60 (1996), beginning on page 32. In FC1 she was revealed on page 137 to be one of the few powerful beings to have escaped from the Wells of Darkness.  She was detailed with a full description in Dragon #359 (Sept 2007) in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha", on pages 50-51.

Alvarez, Eldanoth, Lupercio, Lynkhab, and Pale Night were described in Faces of Evil: the Fiends (1997), on page 60-62.  Eldnaoth was detailed in FC1 on page 128.  Lupercio was mentioned in "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Graz'zt" in Dragon #360 on page 11, and was detailed in Demonomicon (2010) on page 78.  Lynkhab was mentioned in "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Malcanthet" in Dragon #353 on page 27. Pale Night was mentioned a number of times in the "Demonomicon of Iggwilv" series, and was detailed in FC1, on pages 59, 74–75 and her realm on pages 148-150.

Zzyczesiya was mentioned by name only in Faces of Evil: the Fiends, on page 60. In FC1 on page 137, she was said to have escaped from the Wells of Darkness.  She was further described in the FC1 web enhancement: Fiendish Codex I: The Lost Entries

J'zzalshrak was introduced in Dungeon #64 (Sep/Oct 1997), in the adventure "Bzallin's Blacksphere" (also by Perkins) on page 29 and on page 33 where she is described as a "beetle-like tanar'ri".


----------



## freyar (Jul 5, 2011)

Voadam said:


> Are either of these the one from the 3e Elder Evils? I vaguely remember from flipping through it in a store that it had a snake demon lord somehow connected to Yuan-Ti.




I keep forgetting to look that up.  But I can tell you that Sch'theraqpasstt is here in ENWorld's own Creature Catalog if you're at all interested in potential stats.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 7, 2011)

If demon lords had a Golden Age in first edition, and went through something of a Middle Age in second edition, then third edition would be the Demonic Renaissance.  Demon lords came back in a big way in the Book of Vile Darkness in 2002, which featured Demogorgon, Graz'zt, Juiblex, Orcus, and Yeeonghu.  Those who had been gods in second edition AD&D were back to being demon lords, and all had stat blocks just like in the old days.  They also had expanded information, such as information on their followers, and prestige classes for evil characters who wished for more power.

A few years later, James Jacobs began writing his "The Demonomicon of Iggwilv" series for Dragon magazine, which went into great detail on the major demon lords.  Each article covered a single demon lord, and appeared in issues #329 (Pazuzu), #333 (Fraz'urb-luu), #337 (Zuggtmoy), #341 (Baphomet), #345 (Kostchtchie), #349 (Dagon), #353 (Malcanthet), #357 (Demogorgon), and the "Apocrypha" in #359 which covered five minor demon lords, and in the first online issue #360 (Graz'zt).  Each of these articles dropped hints regarding other demon lords, including numerous mentions of the many demon lords which had appeared previously in D&D's history, as well as new ones which had yet to be detailed.  In the midst of this series came the first Fiendish Codex book in 2006, which detailed all of these major lords, as well as Juiblex, Obox-ob, Orcus, Pale Night, and Yeenoghu.  This book contained a similar level of detail for the featured demon lords as had been seen in the Book of Vile Darkness, and also continued the trend of the "Demonomicon" series to include small details of the many demon lords of the game's history, as well as an index in the back of the book.

Many demon lords new to third edition did not make it into the index at the back of FC1, either because they had not yet been designated as demon lords, or because they had not appeared yet, but those who were featured in the index included:

Rhyxali first appears in the Book of Vile Darkness web enhancement (2002): Web Enhancements - Book of Vile Darkness. She also appears in the adventure Expedition to the Demonweb Pits (2007), and was mentioned in the "Demonomicon of Iggwilv" in Dragon #360, page 11.

Turaglas was first described in the article "The Ebon Maw" by Ari Marmell, on pages 66-75 in Dragon #312 (Oct 2003), and was featured again in the "Demonomicon" series in Dragon #376 (June 2009).

Adimarchus, a fallen celestial, was the antagonist of the Shackled City Adventure Path modules published in Dungeon magazine, in which he was fully detailed in Dungeon #116 (Nov 2004), page 61. He was mentioned in FC1 on page 65, and in Demonomicon (2010) on page 58.

Lamashtu was first mentioned in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Pazuzu" in Dragon #329 (March 2005) on page 67, as a former consort to Pazuzu. She was mentioned in FC1 on page 77. She is also described in "Demonomicon" (2010) on page 79 where it says that although she is trapped within Torremor, she is now regarded as the layer's new ruler.

Lazbral'thull, the demon lord of torture and bloodletting, and Malgarius, a demonic plant that once controlled a layer of the Abyss but was defeated by Lazbral'thull, appeared in the adventure "Root of Evil" by Mike Mearls in Dungeon #122 (May 2005), first mentioned on page 57.  Lazbral'thull was described in FC1 on page 138 as one of the beings imprisoned in the Wells of Darkness.

Tharzax, patron of poisonous things that creep and crawl, was mentioned in the adventure "Salvage Operation" by Mike Mearls in Dungeon #123 (June 2005) on page 21.

Ugudenk was first mentioned in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Fraz-Urb'luu" in Dragon #333 (July 2005), page 39 as a thorn in Fraz-Urb'luu's side; he was later detailed with a full description in Dragon #359 (Sept 2007) in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha" on pages 51-52.  He was described in Demonomicon (2010) on page 79.

Haagenti was first mentioned in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Zuggtmoy" in Dragon #337 (Nov 2005), page 47. He was described in Demonomicon (2010) on page 76.

Yibyiru was also mentioned in Dragon #337 (Nov 2005) on page 48 as a personal thrall of Zuggtmoy. She is also mentioned in FC1 on pages 145-146

Dwiergus the Chrysalis Prince was first mentioned in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Baphomet" in Dragon #341 (March 2006) on page 24. He was later detailed with a full description in Dragon #359 (Sept 2007) in "Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha" on pages 47-49

Kardum was first mentioned in FC1; he is widely speculated to be based on Marduk from Gary Gygax's Gord novels.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 7, 2011)

BOZ said:


> I think this one is also a demon lord?
> 
> Salis Thik is a demon that appears in the novel Abyssal Warriors (1996) by J. Robert King.




He's a fairly important character in that book, which refers to him as a "fiend lord" (it being the 2nd edition era) and has him rule a fairly intimidating realm of giant sandworms on the 333rd layer of the Abyss. He's far from the only fiendish ruler on that layer, though (though he's the only one named). He has a rival, apparently on the same layer but whose domain is accessible through a portal, who rules a realm of murderous actors endlessly reenacting the same masque. Salis Thik is crowlike in appearance, and doesn't obviously correspond to any of the nonunique tanar'ri types (he's not just a puffed-up vrock, for example). He actually lives inside a giant sandworm, but controls a territory around it.

He's not tremendously powerful, though. He's tough enough to control a fiendish army including a number of greater tanar'ri, but his army only controls a relatively small portion of his Abyssal layer, and an opponent who got past his bodyguards and magic protective wards would find him rather vulnerable. He's weak enough that I was somewhat uncertain whether he should appear on the list, but in the end he's definitely a demon and definitely referred to as a lord.

The 333rd layer is identified as the realm of the Krynnish god Hiddukel in Planescape and the _Fiendish Codex I_ and as the realm of Orcus in H4 and 4th edition's _Demonomicon_ hardcover. In _Abyssal Warriors_ it is apparently neither of these, but it isn't given a name. It's simply called the 333rd layer of the Abyss, and it's inhabited by an unknown number of feuding tanar'ri lords, Salis Thik being the only one to be named. In theory, Hiddukel could live there somewhere, aloof from the politics of the warring tanar'ri.

J. Robert King's Blood War Trilogy is in general notable for its lack of research into or concern for the RPG canon. He pretty much made up whatever he wanted and ignored the game books (the exception is his depiction of Sung Chiang's realm, which is straight out of _Planes of Conflict_). Not worrying too much about RPG canon might actually be a good quality in a novel, if the books weren't such fail in their own right.

Because of the series' many continuity issues, the fact that it isn't at all clear when the novel is set (its events span almost 30 years of internal time, but don't fit in the present-day Planescape timeline; they might have occurred centuries ago, or possibly decades in the future), the fact that Salis Thik is a comparatively minor player in the Abyss, and of course the fact that he - spoiler alert! - dies in the novel, he's definitely not a significant part of the D&D multiverse. But it is a D&D novel, and there's a lot more detail on Salis Thik than there is on many of the other minor demon lords, and the continuity problems with _Abyssal Warriors_ are less than the ones associated with the Rose Estes demon who also appears on the list, so I mentioned him for the sake of completeness.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hah, interesting.    Would you say my list is fairly complete, then?  Am I missing anyone?  Any significant appearances worth mentioning, or anything I got wrong?


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 10, 2011)

*Phalse* was a "powerful demon" originally from the novel _Azure Bonds_. He is also described in _Hall of Heroes_ (1989), pages 5-7. He often disguised himself as a "nasty-looking halflingish creature" claiming to serve as an agent of the demon he truly was, but his true form was that of a man with a beholder head. He was part of the conspiracy that created the living construct Alias, but his goal was secretly to destroy the god Moander, who Phalse considered the bitterest of his rivals.

It's not entirely clear from my sources that Phalse qualifies as a demon lord, but he's a unique demon with the resources to take down a demigod (albeit indirectly, not through personal combat), and presumably he was gunning to take over Moander's Abyssal layer, Offalmound (the 223rd). He seems to have failed in this, so perhaps he was, at best, a lord-in-waiting, a unique demon on the verge of becoming a lord who failed his final test.

Incidentally, _Monster Mythology_ reported that the Great Mother of the beholders often mated with demons and demodands, creating hybrid offspring. It seems likely that Phalse was one of these (along with the oculus demons from _Expedition to the Demonweb Pits_). 

*Alusiel* is a fallen angel mentioned in _Faces of Evil: The Fiends_ and in _The Plane Below: Secrets of the Elemental Chaos_ (page 118). He is the ruler of Mal Arundak, the Bastion of Confusion (layer #403), and is becoming increasingly demonic over time. He probably doesn't count as a demon lord.

*Rajzak*, ruler of an unnumbered Abyssal layer known as the Spires of Rajzak, is described in _The Plane Below_, page 124. He is over 80 feet tall and described as a mass of claws, mouths, and oozing sores, partly reptile, partly amphibian, and partly indescribable. He was once said to be a demon of great beauty and intelligence, but Graz'zt tore out his mind and soul, leaving him a babbling, mutated idiot. He's explicitly described as a demon lord in his original state, but now he is merely "as powerful as a demon lord but more bestial than the dimmest barlgura."


----------



## Ripzerai (Jul 11, 2011)

BOZ said:


> The Gygax era ended in the mid-1980s, bringing about in turn an end to what you might call the "Golden Age" of the demon lords. The main players had been set, and in the minds of most die-hards (including the designers of FC1), the ones considered most important didn't really change over the years.




Perhaps, but I'd argue that Malcanthet and Pale Night were among the most important additions to the canon. Malcanthet has disappeared in 4e and Pale Night is only incidentally mentioned in the present edition, but for a brief period Malcanthet seemed as important as any of the classic demon princes, and Pale Night given as prominent a place in _Fiendish Codex I_.



> Sess'Innek was introduced in Monstrous Mythology (1992)




His name is spelled three different ways, but Sess'innek (with a lower-case letter 'i') is by far the most common. In _Monster Mythology_, the demon lord is called "Sess'innek" eight times, "Sess'inek" once (in the table of contents), and "Sess'Innek" once (in the title of his entry). In _On Hallowed Ground_, his name is always spelled "Sess'innek" (in the index and on page 49). In _Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss_, his name is spelled "Sess'Innek" once and "Sess'inek" once (both on page 156). In _Planes of Chaos_, his name is spelled "Sess'inek" three times (once in the Book of Chaos, page 20, and twice on the poster map). In _Serpent Kingdoms_, his name is spelled "Sess'innek" twenty times. I'm pretty sure Sess'inek and Sess'Innek are both typos that were mistakenly repeated in later sources, but all the variations are official.



Voadam said:


> Are either of these the one from the 3e Elder Evils? I vaguely remember from flipping through it in a store that it had a snake demon lord somehow connected to Yuan-Ti.




No, that's Sertrous, who is an obyrith demon lord.



BOZ said:


> I In first edition, demon lords usually had stat blocks so that player characters could combat them, but in Planescape most demon lords intentionally had no stat blocks because they were meant to menace the characters without being something that could be directly challenged by mortals.




The exceptions would be Graz'zt and Pazrael, who had full combat statistics in _Planes of Chaos_. Of course, these were copied from their stats in _Iuz the Evil_ by Carl Sargent.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Ripzerai said:


> The exceptions would be Graz'zt and Pazrael, who had full combat statistics in _Planes of Chaos_. Of course, these were copied from their stats in _Iuz the Evil_ by Carl Sargent.




Thanks, I did mention their PoC appearance, but forgot to mention the fact that they had game stats (as opposed to just about all other Planescape-era Abyssal lords).  Probably the fact that they were originally in Iuz the Evil was the only reason they had stats in Planescape - good catch, forgot all about that!


----------



## Nichols (Nov 17, 2011)

*Necromancy!*

Some super-late thread necromancy here.  


 Here's a bunch of information on D&D/d20/etc demons from various sources. I haven't seen any of this mentioned in the various demon lore threads before, so hopefully this is all new material. This is a mix of material - 1st edition, 2nd edition, 3/3.5 ed, 4e, third-party 3/3.5, third-party 4e, and Pathfinder.    

I'll list this material in rough order of canonicity - official TSR/WotC game material first (by order of edition), then TSR/WotC fiction. After that, the non-canon stuff - third-party licensed 3/3.5 material, third-party non-licensed material, Pathfinder, and finally third-party 4e material.

*D&D (1st edition)* 

I'll point out *Sha-Hec'urah* from the original Dungeon Geomorphs sets again. Dungeon Geomorphs and Outdoor Geomorphs in Greyhawk 

The early _Dragon_ magazine appearance of *Hacamuli*, a servant of Orcus, falls into the category of powerful unique non-lord demons, as has been mentioned before.    

*D&D (2nd edition)* 

A reference from _On Hallowed Ground_ that I haven't seen mentioned before:    

(Regarding the Cerilian Powers) "A few Abyssal lords've even pushed through the barrier: Yeenoghu, Baphomet, and Kostchtchie have all gained worshippers here. Chant is that *Torazan*, the god of the world's orogs, is also an Abyssal lord (though that's not been confirmed)."    

Two more unique powerful demons (of probably nascent demon lord levels of power) are Dhanazar and Uxali. They serve Shaktari and are mentioned in the adventure "Nemesis," in _Dungeon_ #60.    

*Dhanazar* is Shaktari's seneschal. The statue of Dhanazar that the players encounter appears as a horned humanoid with fangs, a whip-like tail and seven elongated fingers on each hand.    

*Uxali*, Shaktari's consort, is described as a (presumably gigantic) five-headed serpent. The statue of Uxali that the players encounter has different colored eyes in each head - blue, purple, green, red, and black.     

*D&D (3/3.5 ed)* 

Another powerful unique non-lord demon that I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is *Dalmosh*, from _Monster Manual V_. Dalmosh resides in *the Flesh Mountains* in the Abyss, a feature that spans several layers.    

I could have sworn that the _Iggwilv's Legacy_ update of _The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth_ stated that *Tsojcanth* was a minor demon lord in his own right, but Wizards has thrown that and all its other pre-4th edition material down the memory hole. Anyone confirm or deny?    

*D&D (4e)* 

The 4e _Demonomicon_ has two lords I haven't seen mentioned anywhere:    

"Arcana DC 33: Abyssal wurms are the offspring of the goddess Tiamat and the two-headed demon lord *Kothok*, the master of gates and portals. When these two-headed wurms were first spawned, Kothok gathered them to his breast, protected them from Tiamat's voracious hunger, and set them to guard secret gates he bored into the very fabric of the Abyss."    

"Arcana DC 21: Tomb demons arose in the aftermath of a great battle between Orcus and *Sylbarax*, an exarch of Zehir known as the Green Death. Sylbarax entered the Abyss, renounced his allegiance to his dark god, and became a demon lord. His reign was short-lived. Orcus assembled a vast host of demons and undead to destroy Sylbarax and the serpentine servants he had drawn to his side."      


*TSR/WotC fiction* 

*Lussimor (Ebonbane)* (2nd edition fiction, plus third-party licensed 3/3.5 ed design notes)    

_Shadowborn_ (William W. Connors and Carrie A. Bebris), pp 133-134    

"In our language, the creature who called on our Caliph was known as *Lussimor*. In your tongue, his name would be Ebonbane. I advise you to remember that name, Alexi Shadowborn, for it is one with which you of all people should be familiar. Remember it, and abhor it."    

...    

"Lussimor drove the blessed Muhdar to madness and corruption," Lysander continued. "Our leader became cruel and violent. All the good he had done in his life was undone in the span of six short months. To ordinary citizens of the Southern Empire, the transformation of our leader was difficult to see. They were told that the crumbling changes in their daily lives were the fault of the Great Kingdom. But those who served in the palace could not mistake what was happening. One by one, as the truth dawned on them, they were slain and replaced with men who would follow the orders of the corrupted caliph without question."    

Design notes regarding Ebonbane for a book he got cut from can be found here: Ravenloft: Fraternity of Shadows 

For what its worth, note that the designer would have made Ebonbane a loumara, had loumaras been published at that time.     

From _The Glass Prison_ (Monte Cook)    

An Abyssal locale that I don't think has been mentioned before:    

"Vheod Runechild's body ached from hours of desperate flight, much of which took him through *the Fields of Night Unseen*, a meadow filled with vampiric thorns."    

"The field of black thorns flowed over hill after hill. Nowhere offered Vheod relief from their constant clawing at his legs as he ran, the vorrs close behind him. The sky above him bore a reddish-brown hue that recalled either rust or dried blood. Not even the whisper of a breeze came to alleviate the dry, parched heat. The thorns required blood, not water to live."    

Within the Fields of Night Unseen, Vheod finds "Karreth Edittorn... a name he knew meant 'Destiny's Last Hope,' in the language of the tower's creators." Karreth Edittorn is dark tower surrounded by a wall of grey stone and rusted iron supports which forms a bailey. Varrangoin haunt this courtyard. The tower itself has only one entrance - a hole on a small ledge near the top of the tower. According to Abyssal lore, this is a portal leading out of the Abyss. Supposedly, it only opens when it is truly the user's last hope and purportedly takes one to their "destiny." (It deposits Vheod near the Spiderhaunt Wood in Faerun's Dalelands, north of Tilverton.) To reach this portal, one must climb the rough exterior of the tower.    

Fiends featured or mentioned in _The Glass Prison_ include:     

*Vheod Runechild* - A cambion from Broken Reach, great-gandson of Chare'en. Worked for an assassin guild called the Bloody Dagger. Flees the Abyss because his human side causes him to be unwilling to murder humans on moral grounds, though he's fine with killing fiends. His commander, Nethess, is hunting him down for this.    

*Nethess* - A marilith in service to Graz'zt. Plans to kill Vheod.    

*Chare'en* - A balor. Imprisoned in a glass orrery in a crypt in the Thunder Peaks. Manipulates his descendant into freeing him. He is called Lord of the Seven Vengeances and Master of the Hosts of J'Duna (whatever J'Duna is - an abyssal layer he ruled, perhaps?). He had originally come to Toril in the Year of the Toppled Throne when the Army of Darkness laid seige to Cormanthyr. He stayed after, building an army of gnolls in the Thunder Peaks and generally being evil until a wizard sealed him in a magic prison.    

*Gyrison* - A winged demon disguising himself as a priest. With Arach, he is manipulating a cult of Chare'en worshippers into freeing the balor    

*Arach* - A winged demon disguising himself as a priest. With Gyrison, he is manipulating a cult of Chare'en worshippers into freeing the balor    

*Reyniss* - this tanar'ri shipwright built the chaos ship _Demonwing_ at Demogorgon's behest and was betrayed and devoured.    

*Chirotobyn* - a tanar'ri wizard who taught Vheod some spells      


*d20 third-party licensed material* 

*Irlek-Khan* 

_Ravenloft Gazetteer Volume 1_, p 16    

"Intriguingly, althought few scholars have pointed out as much, the scant evidence of Neureni culture that has survived hints that these barbarians were kin to the horsemen that settled in Gundarak. Indeed, the Gundarakite death god Erlin is in all likelihood an aspect of the demon lord *Irlek-Khan*, whom the Neureni supposedly worshipped."    

p 26    

"Erlin is a puzzling Gundarakite death deity whose worship was santioned and encouraged by Duke Gundar during his rule. He is an ancient god and likely a corruption of an even older demonic entity, *Irlek-Khan*."    

An appearance by *Baphomet*:    

_Ravenloft Gazetteer Volume 3_, p 104-105    

"The illustrous Serrure et Clé (Lock and Key) watch company - whose members hide behind grotesque masks - has been defending itself in the past year from charges of blasphemy. Some zealous anchorites have latched onto rumors that the company's secretive traditions conceal diabolical pacts."    

...    

"Unfortunately, unbeknownst to Groissiat and the rest of the leadership, the tendrils of the Abyss have indeed wormed their way into the company. Watchman Rogier Le Cauchet (male caliban Ftr5, CE) has been secretly supplicating a fiend named *Baphomet*, under the delusion that the demon lord can heal his deformities. Le Cauchet has carefully built a cabal of fellow disciples around him and crafted a terrible idol in the shape of Baphomet's visage. Recently, the head has begun to speak to Le Cauchet. It may only be a matter of time before the dread process of fiendish transposition begins to claim the desperate caliban."   


*d20 3/3.5 third-party material 


 In Armies of the Abyss (Green Ronin Publishing), the demon lords Gaziel and Fécor are mentioned:    

"In the mortal world, Anarazel is served by the demon lords Gaziel and Fécor, who cause earthquakes, ring bells at midnight, cause spectres to appear, and inspire countless terrors."    

Also, a balor named Mullin (who graces the cover) is mentioned as Azazel's personal servant.    

In the Book of Fiends (also Green Ronin Publishing), p 49, but NOT Armies of the Abyss:    

"Harlequins are the children of Kobal, the demon prince of comedians."      


 The following demons appear in the article, "Demon Princes of Tellene" (Lloyd Brown III),  for the Kingdoms of Kalamar d20 setting, in Knights of the Dinner Table #127 (Feb., 2007)    

Atis, the Horned Demon / rage, bulls, castration, battle, minotaurs    

Begizo, the Oracle / wisdom, cunning, foresight, prophecy, mirrors    

Carifa, the Matron (f) / poison, snakes, ugliness, deformity, hate    

Daho, the Eternal Dragon / creation of Abyssal layers, sleep, summoning, dragons    

Dinus, the Waif / wolves, werewolves, lost or dead children, evil in the form of children     

Erida, the Vulture (f) / rage, hate, storms, decay, cold    

Laras, the Gatekeeper / ghosts, gates, destruction of love, guardianship    

Turem, the Messenger / lightning, travel, speed    

One demon lord is mentioned as a name only: Melakarit.   

 Dinus has a dire wolf steed and companion of maximum size, Solvung.    

Laras dwells in the gatehouse of "the Dread Maw, a huge obsidian gate to the Abyss that takes a thousand demons to draw open." The purpose of this gate and the consequences of opening it are not mentioned.     


 In Kobold Quarterly (Winter 2009, Issue 12), the article "Vilest Evils of the Abyss" (Phillip Larwood) presents seven new demon lords for 3.5e or Pathfinder. (Listed with name, title, areas of concern, and realm below.)    

Agoziel, the Ravenous Flame / accidents and disasters / Anaphexaton, the Shuddering Rift    

Akyishigal, the Skittish One  / cockroaches, disease, and roachlings / The Reeking Vortex    

Balaphwr, the Disobedient Prince / regicide and treason / The Furious Reaches    

Karduluu, the Solace / alienation and loneliness / The Final Gaze    

Thazrinu, the Golden Slayer (f) / camouflage and stealth / Urnax    

Ulbastor, the Wounded Sovereign / injury and mutilation / Tzelmuth, the Tangled Abattoir    

Uvapula, the Beast Whore (f) / bestiality and gluttony / The Palace of Moaning Flesh    

Roachlings and Akyishigal were also featured in an article in Kobold Quarterly #8.    

The article mentions Dagdagiron, offspring of Uvapula and Socothbenoth, a nascent demon lord of incest.     


 In the d20 book Dead Man's Chest, from Necromancer Games, we find Bonjo Tombo, son of Demogorgon and an awakened fiendish dire ape. Obviously inspired by Oonga and King Kong. Not a demon lord, but a powerful unique demon, much like Arendagrost. (see other examples above)  

From the d20 book Dreadmire (Spellbinder Games), we find a demon lord of fungus, Leucopraxus.    

A wiki page about Leucopraxus is here: Leucopraxus - Dreadmire 

A demon lord named Marruzat appears in Beyond Countless Doorways from Sword & Sorcery.    

A demon lord named Mhaazoul appears in The Crystal Skull from Necromancer Games.    

In Gary Gygax's Necropolis from Necromancer Games, we find two demon lords - Aldinach (here, a male sorcerous demon lord), and Gholl, a minor demon lord of a gnoll-like race called gholls (no comment  ).    

A demon lord named Sriasha appears in The Diamond Fortress from Necromancer Games.    

A demon lord named Suvarros appears in (I think) Strange Lands: Lost Tribes of the Scarred Lands from Sword & Sorcery's Scarred Lands line.    


Pathfinder material 

For the sake of the non-canon demon lord lists at the ends of the various wiki articles:    

Nascent demon lords from Pathfinder:     

Kalvakus, Daclau-Sar, Izyagna, Menxyr, Murnath, the Nightripper, Ovonovo, Shamira, Sithhud, Treerazer, Yamasoth 

Yamasoth was once mentioned in a Dungeon editoral.    

Dead demon lords from Pathfinder:    

Aolar, Ibdurengian, Mharah, Vyriavaxus, Xar-Armak 


Third-party 4e material 

Two demon lords appear in Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens (Goodman Games), a 4e product.    

The first is Azi Dahaka, a draconic demon lord of storms, destruction, and elemental chaos.    

The second is Malotoch, a demon lord of... I can't remember. *


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2011)

Nichols said:


> *Third-party 4e material*
> 
> Two demon lords appear in _Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens_ (Goodman Games), a 4e product.
> 
> ...




DC 15: Malotoch is the Demon Lord of disease, cannibalism, and to a
lesser extent death and undeath.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2011)

Some more 3rd party 3e demon lord info:

DCC 5 Aerie of the Demon Crow Molotoch Demon Crow of Cannibalism
DCC 17 Legacy of the Savage Kings Obitu-Que Demon Prince of ?
DCC 18 Citadel of the Demon Prince Black Son Demon Prince of ?
DCC 35 Gazetteer page 43 Tzitzimitl, the Demon Queen of Air
DCC 35 DM Guide page 23 Azi Dahaka Demon Prince of Storms and Waste
DCC 35 DM Guide page 32 Izlamedt Demon Prince of Physical Blasphemies
DCC 35 DM Guide page 37 Obitu-Que Demon Prince of Fire, Slavery, and Destruction
DCC 35 DM Guide page 40 Qayayiq Demon Prince of Curiosity, Desperation, and Suicide
DCC 35 DM Guide page 44 Tororthun Demon Queen of the Underdeep
DCC 35 DM Guide page 45 Tzitzimitl Demon Princess of Destruction and Ruin


----------



## Nichols (Nov 18, 2011)

*On Bayemon*

Something I forgot to add to my first post:

From the 4e <i>Demonomicon</i>, p. 66:

"The spoils of Kostchtchie's conquests fill the citadel's uppermost levels. The still-living head of <b>Bayemon</b>, a batlike demon lord, hangs from the eighth level's ceiling."

It seems having a severed head may be Bayemon's "Unhealing Wound."


And one more link regarding demon lords for the interested: paizo.com - Messageboards / D&D 3.5/d20/OGL / Reverse Engineering Pathfinder Demon Lords Into Fiendish Codex I/Demonomicon


Also, thanks to Voadam for the additional information.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, I think I found that one already - was a neat little nugget tucked away there.


----------

